# [ div with overflow:auto ] --> scroll up or down within div via HOVER over IMG?



## gzonit (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to emulate this flash function (the text box with the two green pulsing arrows) presented on the main page of this site that scrolls the text box up/down via 2 up/down images.

www.cepedabaseball.com

But via CSS and Javascript.

Any good snippets/scripts out there?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Believe it or not, I've actually done this on another site.  The pulsating arrows can be done with animated GIFs. I used a "Scrollable iframe" script from DynamicDrive and have custom arrows that change color via JavaScript "onmouseover()" events.

Peace...


----------

